# What do you do if someone in your family dislikes LOTR as much as you like it?



## uzuki (May 15, 2002)

practicly everyone in my family is like that its hard and i want to know how some of you would solve it


----------



## Beorn (May 15, 2002)

Visit S.O.S. and find out.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 15, 2002)

A sock full of nickels (or soap if you're low on cash) always does the trick. There's always the Tonya Harding approach (that is if you have the extra money lying around).

Just kidding. The above comments, whether they actually were or not, were for humorious purposes and should only be performed by profesionals on a closed course. In all seriousness, I suggest you take Beorn's advice.


----------



## uzuki (May 15, 2002)

thank you i didnt know about that site


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 18, 2002)

Well, I have 8 people in my family and noone but my brother, Dad and I like it. And not only do the others dislike it they make fun of me too. (ALL THE TIME!) Just try not to talk about it araound them TOO much and talk about it as much as you want here and with your friends.


----------



## Rangerdave (May 19, 2002)

Just smile and remember that it is your responsibility to be kind to those inferior to yourself.

RD


----------



## 7doubles (May 19, 2002)

refer to them as my pretios


----------



## legoman (May 20, 2002)

Wallpaper their room with the pages from the book, in order, therefor they have to read it all and they will begin to love it like other normal people.


----------



## Lantarion (May 20, 2002)

Teehee. Or throw the book at them and see if they dream LotR while they're unconscious. 
No, but seriously, I think you should just let them have their fun. If they miss out on a great literary experience, well.. It's their minds that are not progressing, not mine NOT MINE DAMMIT!!


----------



## Oren (May 20, 2002)

Just yell at them, Turn around go to your room slam the door and dont talk to them 4 the rest of the day. Well thats what i did!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

Just kill them.

It's the only reasonable solution.

Plus, the police will understand given the circumstances.


----------



## legoman (May 22, 2002)

yeah thats true, it worked for me *puts on pschopathic killer stare*


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2002)

I wouldn't do anything but I think that they all like LOTR!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2002)

Yes, K. I saw your picture on the photo album.
You DO look like a serial killer.


----------



## LotR_Girl (May 22, 2002)

That's my problem 4 sure. My younger bro is Harry Potter [covers herself with 'BRAVO' magazine, waiting for first reactions on sound of THAT name] freak...war in house, I'm tellin' ya!
Any ideas what i could do to him? [HeHe!]


----------



## Woo (May 22, 2002)

i have friends who tried to mock me coz of my love of the lotr and these numbers of mockers are growing by the week!
What do i do?
I just look at them deep inside as people and realise that my intellect and essence is far greater in understanding than theirs.
its seems that its ok for them to take liberties with peoples feelings whilst its wrong for me to understand and love tlotr!
My mum says anything such as tlotr is evil, but i know better and leave the ignorant minds to be.
I try to educate them of tlor but if they dont listen I just simply walk away and shake the dust off my feet coz its obviously not my place or time to change them.
Then i simply imagine and daydream of the tlor and uderstand how crap life must be for them not to take the time to understand new and different things. 
This included people i regard as family!!
Simply if they dislike it as much as i like it, they can lump it!!
Its as simple as that!!


----------



## legoman (May 23, 2002)

> That's my problem 4 sure. My younger bro is Harry Potter [covers herself with 'BRAVO' magazine, waiting for first reactions on sound of THAT name] freak...war in house, I'm tellin' ya!



Easy lock him in the cupboard under the stairs, if he asks anything just say it was good enough for Harry and if he you stay there long enough you might become a wizard.

Let him out three years later and apologise that it hasn't worked and tell him you think it is about time he had something to eat.


----------



## Lantarion (May 23, 2002)

Why has it become a stereotype not to be able to like *both* the LotR and HP?? I sincerely think that the LotR is better, but I still enjoy reading Harry Potter.


----------



## LotR_Girl (May 23, 2002)

i don't have cupboard under the stairs  although i have stairs, so maybe i can think something...after i buy new BRAVO


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2002)

Your brother played Harry Potter?!?

Can I have his autograph for MY brother?!?!


----------



## legoman (May 24, 2002)

what is it with brothers prefering harry potter, that wouldn't have happened in my day - not enough fight scenes for the boys to enjoy, how strange how things change!

Anywya yeah, I still like the HP books, can't wait for the next one, I wanna know what happens!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 24, 2002)

I like Harry Potter too.
And I want the book to come out really soon...my college friends all like it too.  We saw the movie together!!  It was great.


----------



## Lantarion (May 24, 2002)

Ooh.. I must say I thought that the movie was utter crap! The books are good, yes; the movie is horrible! It didn't have any of the magic that the HP-book had, with its phony 'special effects' and mechanized stairwells. And the flying on brooms just looked soooo fake! Just MO, btw.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 24, 2002)

I definitely prefer the books to the movie...

The movie was disappointing.

When I said, "It was great" I meant the experience of seeing the movie with my friends was great...not the movie itself.

The movie disappointed me.


----------



## legoman (May 26, 2002)

the movie wasn't bad, you've gotta remember it is aimed at little kids, the only really terrible thing in it was hermione, she was rubbish! Nothing like the character out of the book, she was completely stuck up.


----------



## Oren (May 27, 2002)

I can soooo agree with that!! I thought she was an awful character!
I thought the movie was a little bit put in for the little kids. I mean my brother who is 7 thought that it was stupid and he read the book. I prefer the books more. I think when Rowling was writing the book she was aming more for the little kids. But its ok....... I also think that Fluffy could've been WAY more scary! And the troll, please. After seeing LOTR I thought that the movie stunk.


----------



## legoman (May 27, 2002)

yeah thats what everyone says but you can't really compare them cos LotR is aimed at adults more with more graphic scenes and is totally fantasy. whereas Potter is a kids book, therefor a kids film, and it is still based around nowadays, so theres not as mch fantasy involved. It was still a good film and if LotR hadn't beenreleased around the same time, you probably would have thought more highly of it, but instead most people compared the two and LotR is huge compared to potter, its unfair to compare them.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 28, 2002)

I loved Oliver Wood in the movie...the Quidditch captain....
Gah...his accent was SOOOOOO sexy.

If I could've I would've jumped him right then and there...I mean it.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 28, 2002)

Wonko the Sane, you are in need of a long cold shower.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 28, 2002)

How about just a really sexy English chap?


----------



## Aerin (May 28, 2002)

Personally, I thought the movie was very well done. The CGI was amazing, and the Quidditch match.. WOW! It was fantastic! 

Of course, movies will never match books for inventiveness and ingenuity, but for entertainment, the Harry Potter movie is great.

Don't blast me for my post, it's just my opinion! 

And Oliver Wood was a cutie! hehe


----------



## legoman (May 29, 2002)

yes the quidditch was very cool!

I think Gamil is right though, you need to lose a really big water fight Wonko!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 29, 2002)

Hehe...he didn't say that...that's TOTALLY different!
I'm all about water fights!
Bring it on! 

 I'd sooo love to get into a water fight with Oliver Wood.


----------



## legoman (May 31, 2002)

yeah, I know we'd all like to drown him, but really I think its better if we leave him be... 

yey its summer (well not officially butI'm going home today so it counts as summer holidays have begun and last waaaaaaay until october!!!), water fights all round!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 31, 2002)

WOO! Can I challenge you to a good natured water fight, Legoman?

Oh, and I don't want to DROWN Oliver Wood (Sean Biggerstaff) I want to merm him...In water....and everywhere else.  WEE.
The End.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 2, 2002)

I'll just kill them.That's why I don't want they to read the book because if they don't like it I'll have to kill them all... 
That's a joke of course.They like the book,who doesn't like it,fact?


----------



## legoman (Jun 2, 2002)

hmm, biggerstaff, is he compensating for something there? you want to merm him in water and in wee, you are strange!

you may challenge Wonko, you would lose, I don't get much practice cos as soon as my sisters get any water within 5 yards onf them they run off screaming. hmm, yet I always win, hehe. great fun. mind you I only win cos I don't mind getting soaked so I pick up a bucket (of water) and get them in a corner and pour it on whoever I'm against, hehe.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 3, 2002)

Yum. Water.

And I don't want to merm Sean Biggerstaff in wee...I just said wee...like a roller coaster wee...or um...yes.

Damn that boy's fine...for all you merms out there my birthday is July 4th. Please get me Sean Biggerstaff. The End.


----------



## Oren (Jun 5, 2002)

I just dont see how u can find those kind of people sexy! I dunno maybe its just me but I dont think that the actors are really that cute in Harry Potter. I dunno bout that....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 5, 2002)

The actors in Harry Potter aren't cute.

But ONE actor is.  And that is Sean Biggerstaf...or Oliver Wood.
He's way hot.

Search for him on Google. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## legoman (Jun 5, 2002)

you know I highly doubt that to be the case!!! Unless all his pictures are of him being blocked out by pictures of huge rockbands.


Pineapples, why do people put them on pizza, and who started that??


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm a pineapple.


----------



## legoman (Jun 7, 2002)

Now come on that isn't true, pineapples don't come in male and fmelae varieties and you've already said you are female so you cannot be a pineapple, liar!


----------



## tookish-girl (Jun 10, 2002)

I just love wondering in on you two's conversations. It's enlightening in a way. It explains why legoman now has more posts than ReadWryt, is 11th in the forum top posters rankings and could easily be nominated to be a mod!

Pineapples? I think it's because they taste nice, which is why they get put in things like cottage cheese. I can't help looking at Oliver Wood like he's a big tub of cottage cheese with pieaplle chunks in!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 10, 2002)

What about bananas then? I think the funniest fruit of all should deserve to be ranked above a pineapple (which, with the apricot and watermelon, is very funny but just not in the same league as bananas).


----------



## legoman (Jun 10, 2002)

what about mangos? I think there should be a mangos annonymous group you know linford christie used to eat about 12 a day! They taste rancid!

OK I watched that potter film again last night and I oliver wood does nothing, he dives on the floor and wiggles with a big ball (calm down) and then he gets hit by a bludger!
I'd love to have been there while he had to do that stupiud wiggling thing, 'now oliver just pretend this ball can move and wiggle on the floor for a bit, hohohoho!

I don't want to be a mod, I'd screw this whole place up, it is not safe to give me power, now stop being mean to me tookish! - I know where you live!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *what about mangos? I think there should be a mangos annonymous group you know linford christie used to eat about 12 a day! They taste rancid!
> 
> OK I watched that potter film again last night and I oliver wood does nothing, he dives on the floor and wiggles with a big ball (calm down) and then he gets hit by a bludger!
> ...




First of all I LOVE MANGOS! What's more, Mango, the SNL character is bloody hilarious.

And the part where Oliver Wood dives on the floor and wiggles with the big ball (no I WON'T calm down!!!) is the best part!!! I like to imagine that he's wiggling with me...*DAMN* I LOVE HIM!!! He's so beautiful...
And his accent...*drools*


----------



## legoman (Jun 14, 2002)

Vot ist dis SNL ju speek ov?

And you need help (just thought you should know).


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey, Pippin/Frodo, that's just like me. Eight people in the family, except not even my brother likes it. Only Dad and I. I talk about it sometimes in my family, but as soon as I get with my friends, it's LOTR every second. And I know, I get teased CONSTANTLY. It's life.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 15, 2002)

SNL stands for Saturday Night Live. It's a live comedy show here in the states.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 25, 2002)

They don't have SNL!?!?!?

Ooh the temerity!!!


----------



## legoman (Jun 26, 2002)

I believe we used to, I think thats were Ben Elton and Harry enfield etc got famous... someone help me out here.

but we don't have it now, TV over here is rubbish, theres only about 3 programmes a week worth watching.


----------

